# Tennis anyone?



## SirLawrence (May 17, 2021)

The girlfriend got a tennis ball machine in the mail, and I wasn't home to help her unpack it, so Sir Lawrence stepped up to make sure she was doing it right. She sent me this picture of him "reading the directions" while I was at training! I just had to share! My little man was being the "man of the house" while I was gone!


----------



## peanutdabunny (May 17, 2021)

haha!


----------



## SirLawrence (May 17, 2021)

He even helped with the laundry...


----------



## SirLawrence (May 17, 2021)

And after all of his hard work, he did what he does best...


----------



## peanutdabunny (May 17, 2021)

awww amazing! Also do both your bunnies freeroam at the same time? Just wondering because if get a bond bunny I need to know how to set up freeroaming times


----------



## SirLawrence (May 17, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> awww amazing! Also do both your bunnies freeroam at the same time? Just wondering because if get a bond bunny I need to know how to set up freeroaming times



Unfortunately, no. They refuse to bond, and have to take turns. Lucas is more of a "homebody" anyway, often choosing his "house" over roaming. For instance, last night, he wasn't out when I went to bed, and I forgot to close his house, but that's where he was when I went in to wake him up! And there was no evidence he ventured out while I was unawares. (Such a polite little boy!) Plus, he's much more crepuscular than Lawrence. Lucas loves the morning, and when I wake up to when I go into work is his favorite time. Constant zoomies and binkies and tons of getting pets. He also likes coming out when the sun goes down. They both come out quite a bit, though!


----------

